# Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio



## MemphisX

38 points
14-18 FG
3-7 3FG
7-12 FT
End of 3rd quarter Wizards up 85-78


----------



## One on One

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

It ain't on League Pass, though....NBATV, ****ing nba ****ers


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

I saw this on the box, wow! Arenas just went bannanas on San Antonio! The most amazing part of this is him shooting at 78% to get those 38 points. I think the Wiz are for real this year, I'm telling ya.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Man, if Arenas keeps playing like this, MVP is his...


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Arenas . . a local product . . . glad to see him doin so well


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Damn! Get 'em, Arenas! He's for sure an MVP canidate playing like that.


----------



## CP26

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Arenas>Ben Gordon.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

So .... the Clippers DID beat a quality team!!!! That was our 5th game so it was recent and Brand scored 31.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Dynasty Raider said:


> So .... the Clippers DID beat a quality team!!!! That was our 5th game so it was recent and Brand scored 31.


WTF this is the 2nd thread ive seen this in what is the relavance lol


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Arenas quietly now averaging 28ppg on 50% shooting for the season and 46% from 3 with 6 assists a game and continues to lead the Wiz to wins. Oh yeah, he's also playing pretty good defense and the Wiz as a whole are a nice defensive team.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Route I-76 said:


> WTF this is the 2nd thread ive seen this in what is the relavance lol


I am not going to bite.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Dynasty Raider said:


> I am not going to bite.


ok...but your not making any sense


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Trading that cancer for a another good weapon on the wing is helping them a lot this year. I really like the team they built around Gil.


----------



## CP26

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Larry who?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



CP26 said:


> Arenas>Ben Gordon.


 Who was saying Ben Gordon was better then Arenas?


----------



## LuckyAC

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Pioneer10 said:


> Who was saying Ben Gordon was better then Arenas?


I don't think anybody, but people were saying Wade is better.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



LuckyAC said:


> I don't think anybody, but people were saying Wade is better.


uh oh


----------



## CP26

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Pioneer10 said:


> Who was saying Ben Gordon was better then Arenas?


Bulls fans who act like Gordon was the best thing since MJ.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Boy this tread is getting ready to lead down the wrong path.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Arenas had a fantastic game, i dont think it could get better, shooting lights out..Shooting 15-20 is just flat out ridiculous..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



byrondarnell66 said:


> Boy this tread is getting ready to lead down the wrong path.


Yeah, thats why i didnt start anythign when that guy said, people said Wade is better then him, i just stayed quiet, dont really feel like arguing..Congrads to Wiz fans btw, that was a big win over SA..


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Yeah no need to turn this into another Wade/Arenas thread, both players are off to amazing starts. Hell people were saying Bibby was better than Arenas a few months ago, but with the wins and the ridiculas stats he has to be an early MVP candidate.

Wizards need to get some love, definetly the sleeper team in the East. Last year if you looked at their team stats it was amazing they won 45 games. Their opponents shot a higher percentage, got more assists, but Wiz won 45 on clutch 4th quarter scoring. This year they've been of the best defensive teams in the league and are still maintaining the offense they had last year.


----------



## Thievery Corporation

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

Since my favorite team sucks terribly I am glad that my 2nd favorite is off to a great start.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*

That 30-foot runner he hit on the buzzer was sprogging awesome.


----------



## jibikao

:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Spriggan

I have no problem with people saying Wade is better than Arenas.

But when people like myself, Shanghai Kid, Minstrel, etc proclaimed Gilbert Arenas to be right there with Wade talent-wise and simply said that they would be very comparable throughout their careers, we were laughed at by most people.

A couple agreed (the vast majority said Wade is on another level entirely, though) until they met in the playoffs, and then most everybody was down on Arenas again. Because of one playoff series. I'm pretty sure that even Shanghai Kid then claimed Wade was definitely better because he outplayed Arenas in that series. I was surprised at how so many people became down on Arenas so quickly. It was the first time he'd made the playoffs, and the 2nd round no less, and he played poorly against a championship-caliber team. Hardly the end of the world. The rest of the Wizards didn't exactly light it up either. The Heat were simply a much superior team. It was much ado about relatively nothing.

Oh well, at least he's opening some eyes again. Butler's looking like a perfect fit as well.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> sprogging


:biggrin:


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: *** LEAGUE PASS ALERT *** Gilbert Arenas going ape**** on San Antonio*



LuckyAC said:


> I don't think anybody, but people were saying Wade is better.


 :sfight:


----------



## Vermillion

Isn't Arenas younger then Wade?

Definitely a sleeper for scoring champ this year.


----------



## LuckyAC

Spriggan said:


> I have no problem with people saying Wade is better than Arenas.
> 
> But when people like myself, Shanghai Kid, Minstrel, etc proclaimed Gilbert Arenas to be right there with Wade talent-wise and simply said that they would be very comparable throughout their careers, we were laughed at by most people.
> 
> A couple agreed (the vast majority said Wade is on another level entirely, though) until they met in the playoffs, and then most everybody was down on Arenas again. Because of one playoff series. I'm pretty sure that even Shanghai Kid then claimed Wade was definitely better because he outplayed Arenas in that series. I was surprised at how so many people became down on Arenas so quickly. It was the first time he'd made the playoffs, and the 2nd round no less, and he played poorly against a championship-caliber team. Hardly the end of the world. The rest of the Wizards didn't exactly light it up either. The Heat were simply a much superior team. It was much ado about relatively nothing.
> 
> Oh well, at least he's opening some eyes again. Butler's looking like a perfect fit as well.


Well, maybe not another level, but Wade certainly has a more rounded game. Still, Arenas is proving to be as dangerous a scorer as anybody. I agree that it's silly how much a few games affects people's opinion of a player.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Spriggan said:


> I have no problem with people saying Wade is better than Arenas.
> 
> But when people like myself, Shanghai Kid, Minstrel, etc proclaimed Gilbert Arenas to be right there with Wade talent-wise and simply said that they would be very comparable throughout their careers, we were laughed at by most people.
> 
> A couple agreed (the vast majority said Wade is on another level entirely, though) until they met in the playoffs, and then most everybody was down on Arenas again. Because of one playoff series. I'm pretty sure that even Shanghai Kid then claimed Wade was definitely better because he outplayed Arenas in that series. I was surprised at how so many people became down on Arenas so quickly. It was the first time he'd made the playoffs, and the 2nd round no less, and he played poorly against a championship-caliber team. Hardly the end of the world. The rest of the Wizards didn't exactly light it up either. The Heat were simply a much superior team. It was much ado about relatively nothing.
> 
> Oh well, at least he's opening some eyes again. Butler's looking like a perfect fit as well.


Good post. Arenas and Wade are 2 totally different players, Wade is a full fledged SG and Arenas is more of a PG. Their only compared cause their age but I don't really like comparing them cause it takes away from their individual games. Arenas does things on the court that Wade cannot do, and Wade does things that Arenas can't do, their games are not similar like Kobe/T-mac, so the comparison is just out of the blue. I like comparing Arenas to Iverson or other PGs cause thats who GA has to overtake to become the best PG in the league. As players, I think Wade was clearly better last year, at the same time Arenas used the offseason to improve his defense and court vision while becoming an even better offensive player and he's been one of the best guards in the league so far. Its a whole new season and I'm sure that comparsion/argument will be coming up eventually but right now just gotta give props to GA for that drumming of the Spurs.


----------

